# immigration lawyer



## chicalteana (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,
I am looking for an Immigration lawyer in the Oliva/Denia area. I have recently arrived here with my wife from the US and I want to confirm what visa she will need to stay here and whetehr I will need a visa too, I am an EU citizen. I have my NIE and we are in process of applying for her's. I have looked at various websites but cannot seem to get a clear answer.
Any suggestions would be apreciated,
K


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

chicalteana said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for an Immigration lawyer in the Oliva/Denia area. I have recently arrived here with my wife from the US and I want to confirm what visa she will need to stay here and whetehr I will need a visa too, I am an EU citizen. I have my NIE and we are in process of applying for her's. I have looked at various websites but cannot seem to get a clear answer.
> Any suggestions would be apreciated,
> K


A run of the mill Lawyer should be able to help you with this,
As a Citizen of the EU the only thing that YOU require is to apply for Residency once you have lived here for 90 days. This part you can easily do for yourself by calling into the Oficina de Extranjeros in the middle of Denia.

As far as your wife is concerned, as the Spouse of an EU national she should apply for the 'Tarjeta de residencia de familiar de ciudadano de la Union' - this bit would be best done through a lawyer.

You could try Vives Pons in Denia - they are just around the corner from the Oficianna and have a daily allocation of appointments, which makes things easier


----------



## chicalteana (Feb 22, 2011)

chicalteana said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for an Immigration lawyer in the Oliva/Denia area. I have recently arrived here with my wife from the US and I want to confirm what visa she will need to stay here and whetehr I will need a visa too, I am an EU citizen. I have my NIE and we are in process of applying for her's. I have looked at various websites but cannot seem to get a clear answer.
> Any suggestions would be apreciated,
> K


Thank you djfwells, I will look up Vives Pons in Denia,
k


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

djfwells said:


> A run of the mill Lawyer should be able to help you with this,
> As a Citizen of the EU the only thing that YOU require is to apply for Residency once you have lived here for 90 days. This part you can easily do for yourself by calling into the Oficina de Extranjeros in the middle of Denia.
> 
> As far as your wife is concerned, as the Spouse of an EU national she should apply for the 'Tarjeta de residencia de familiar de ciudadano de la Union' - this bit would be best done through a lawyer.
> ...


The process is ridiculously easy, unless one of you does not speak Spanish. She'll need to fill in: http://extranjeros.mtin.es/es/Model...icitudes2/19-Tarjeta_familiar_comunitario.pdf and bring in photocopies of the documents the require at your particular _Oficina de extranjeros_.


----------



## chicalteana (Feb 22, 2011)

halydia said:


> The process is ridiculously easy, unless one of you does not speak Spanish. She'll need to fill in: http://extranjeros.mtin.es/es/Model...icitudes2/19-Tarjeta_familiar_comunitario.pdf and bring in photocopies of the documents the require at your particular _Oficina de extranjeros_.


Hi
So even if she did not come here on a visa she can fill out the ex19 and hand in the rest of the paperworks and that's it?
We have an appointment to do this tomorrow but I didn't know if this allowed her to stay here and work? or if she would need a visa for that.
Will this allow her to stay here past the initial 90 days?
K:confused2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

Did you arrive in Spain within the last three months? 
She can be in Spain without a visa for 90 days. This residency card will permit her to stay here with you (as long as you are married, of course!) She'll be able to work like any other EU resident. 

Best of luck tomorrow with the appointment. It was one of the most painless visits I've ever made to the foreigners office (it was harder as a student working *for* the government!)


----------



## chicalteana (Feb 22, 2011)

*thanks*

Hi, 
yes we arrived about a month ago, great and Thanks for wishing us luck.
I really apreciate it,
K


----------

